# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Huge gaboon...

## Gregg Madden

This photo is a couple of years old but one of my favorites with my favorite female gaboon...

----------


## wilomn

I think only the Russells Vipers are better looking than the Gaboons. That's a nice one there.

----------


## redpython

that gabby is awesome!  did she ever reproduce for you?

----------


## jparker1167

very nice gabby

----------


## BallPythons9

cool gaboon!

----------


## LadyOhh

Very nice!!!

----------


## Jyson

Coolness, Gaboons are one of my favorites. :Very Happy:

----------


## Gregg Madden

> that gabby is awesome!  did she ever reproduce for you?


I would say upwards of around 250 neonates over the years...

Thanks for the comments everyone...

jparker, good to see you... How have you been???

----------


## Patrick Long

My favorite hot right there!

----------

tigerretic76 (08-04-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

h0ly cow that's a nice gabby  :Very Happy:   If I ever get into hots, one or two of those would be way at the top of my list.

----------


## Neal

Beautiful snake, pretty big too.

----------


## frankykeno

The zoo here in Toledo has a couple of gorgeous Gaboons in an exhibit.  I could just stand there and watch them all day long.  It is amazing how their pattern allows them to just completely blend in to the leaf litter of their enclosure.  Very fascinating snakes!

----------


## jparker1167

i have been ok thanks.  how about you..  i see you ya still have a thing for gaboons lol.. cant blame ya tho.  i have two young ones right now and was keeping a very big feamle for a friend shes was pretty heavy ill try and post a pic of her. but other then that just waiting on a few  death adders and a few boiga cynodon to come in.  keep those gabby pics coming i know ya have tons lol   

here is the one my friend had,  shes in a 55 quart tub to give you an idea.

----------


## tigerretic76

off all the snakes in the world, heck, even animals of any kind in the world, my dream animal to own is a gaboon (western).  unfortunately, unless i move out of my anti-nonnative venomous keeping state, i will never have one.  that is one killer gaboon

----------


## Bitis_Gabonica

Awesome Bitis Gabonica. My favorite hot.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> My favorite hot right there!


I totally agree, same here! Gaboons are just so beautiful.

----------


## Boanerges

That's definately a beautiful looking gaboon Greg  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## SGExotics

> I totally agree, same here! Gaboons are just so beautiful.


You should get one  :Wink:  jk

----------


## AaronP

Do you freehand your Gaboon?  I'm not asking to give you crap or anything just curious.

----------

